# Nor Cal - Pneumatics & Monster in a Coffin - May 8th



## Dr Frankenscream

Date/time: Saturday, May 8th at 11am

Location: Belwood Cabana - 100 Belwood Gateway, Los Gatos, CA 95032

Workshop agenda:
- Registration & Introductions (lunch is provided)
- Haunt 101 Basics - How Do Pneumatics Work & Common Props Using Them
- Door Prize Drawing
- Hands-on Project Build - Monster in a Coffin (or Box)

Hope you can join us,
Dr. Frankenscream
- MyHauntClub Crew


----------



## Spookie

Sounds like an interesting workshop. Is this the Northern California Haunters Group or another one in the area? I'm assuming this isn't a make and take event but more a hands-on demo kind of class? Is there more info available on line such as workshop costs, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Spookie,

This is a new group called MyHauntClub that just formed this year. Our first workshop was in April (wiper motors & Rockin' Granny Prop). We meet typically on the 2nd Saturday of each month. Each workshop has two elements...

1) Educational workshop about the topic to learn about a new skill or common haunting equipment
2) Hands-on project to re-enforce the new skills learned

If you send an email to [email protected] (info at myhauntclub dot com), I can send you more details about this workshop and a schedule of upcoming workshops.

Cheers,
Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Anybody driving from Dublin area? I am here from Texas with no ride at a military school. If we are not training Saturday I would love to come and make the meeting.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

steveshauntedyard,

I don't think anyone is coming this way from Dublin. Sorry we couldn't pick you up along the way.

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Does the bart go out your way?


Dr Frankenscream said:


> steveshauntedyard,
> 
> I don't think anyone is coming this way from Dublin. Sorry we couldn't pick you up along the way.
> 
> Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Sorry I could'nt make it. Just seemed to hard to get to your location not knowing the area or having a ride. Really wish I could have came. I hope all went well with your event. Make sure to post some pics.


----------

